# Formatting issues withe the Kindle for iPad app



## snosler (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone else have the Kindle App for iPad and or for PC?? I'm finding that the iPad version and PC version look different -the spacing of certain things like the dedication page etc, looks different than on the Kindle.  It looks better, more even on the Kindle.  Is it just me or does this exist for others??


----------

